# LED 1080p not showing full frame from computer



## GouDZ (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
I have 3 monitors connected to the same output Hdmi from my computer through a hdcp 1.3 hdmi splitter.

The 3 monitors are 
-Samsung 46" LED 1080p 60hz
-NEC 25" LCD 1080p 60hz
-Projector ~" 1080p 60hz

The Projector and NEC show the full frame but NOT the Samsung, crop half inch all arround.

Any idea?


----------



## GouDZ (Feb 14, 2011)

I will try somwhere else...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a scaleing issue what kind of video card do you have?

Sent from my augen gentouch78 android tablet via tapatalk


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree. When I was using an nVidia card it under-scanned which I corrected with a tool nVidia provides for that issue. With my wife's Radeon 4870 we get a full image.


----------



## GouDZ (Feb 14, 2011)

Resolve.
It's in the setting of the TV.
If anyone need to know, ask me.


----------

